# My new Serra



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Well, went to the LFS tonight and they had a VERY malnurished Serra, he is really skinny...Well, make a long story short, I BS'ed with the guy for a bit and he gave it to me free, cause I told them I'd do my best to get him up to health....It is about 2" and I am Completely clueless as to what it is, BCollins111900 is the one who told me about it, and he has also seen it, I should have pics of him up tonight

Any Idea's?


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

And you Can kind of see in this one, he's got a nice set of teeth


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

yeah he does have nice chompers indeed. I am sure he will be ok. Hows that filter running for ya?


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

oh yeah and he is not camera shy for sure. Wen i saw him today he was very active and eating plants and bloodworms.


----------



## KRSwop1 (Feb 17, 2003)

he looks kind of like a manny. he's got the eyes and the same back shape as judazz's manny.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

WOW thats malnourished
no clue


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Looks like an Elong. Very nice pick up though!!!


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

IMO it most resembles Hollandi or Gouldingi but is WAY too small to ID right now. Lets get some food in him and see what it looks like then. Post updated pics as his size changes.
Unidentified P's are my favorite and you got him 4 free.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Computer magic........S. rhombeus


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I don't care what he is, He is awesome, and I hope I can heal him up and get him back to health









Thanks for all the reply's...


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Hope he does well, and good job saving him.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

He is now eating Beefheart and Krill


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

frank working his photo magic









Oburi


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Sorry to hear he died


----------

